# Wicked Lasers "Torch" - Has NO "throw"!



## PursuitSS (Nov 16, 2009)

Any ideas on how to get SOME throw out of this overpriced @#%& ?

The threads on the body are NOT the same as a [email protected] Light, or I would just try a different head on it.

This light will light up a room, but for distance a standard [email protected] charger SMOKES it!


----------



## DM51 (Nov 16, 2009)

You may have seen these threads about this light, but I'll mention them here for reference by those who haven't:

Wicked Laser's Torch - Don't do it! 
Merged Wicked 4100 Lumen Torch Threads 
Wicked Lasers "The Torch" 
I want to mod my wicked lasers "torch" help! 

There are other similar threads. The first one on the list above is probably the most useful. 

As most will know, this is effectively the same as a Mag623, which can be built for much less $$.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Nov 16, 2009)

Yeah if you just HAVE to overpay and let someone else build it for you then you can get a Black Bear light. Not that they go up to a 623 though.

I am not sure if that head will accept aftermarket Mag reflectors. If it does then you got lucky, it's an easy fix.


----------



## Illum (Nov 16, 2009)

hehe... wicked lasers "torch" is fix focus too....an ROP can out-throw it, let alone the authenticate Mac's Torch:nana:


----------



## Juggernaut (Nov 16, 2009)

When my friends ask why my super powered 100+ watt PAR bulb lights can’t set stuff on fire like the Wicked Lasers Torch, I always respond “_yah, but the Torch can’t throw ½ mile:devil:!_”. The problem with the Torch is a huge filament, an unfocused reflector “for long range”, and even if it was focused it wouldn’t be much more than a flood light with such a huge filament VS. It’s reflector size / design. Sorry I can’t think of how you could fix your throw.


----------



## KiwiMark (Nov 18, 2009)

PursuitSS said:


> Any ideas on how to get SOME throw out of this overpriced @#%& ?



a. Build a similar or better torch from a genuine Maglite host!

b. Don't go buying a super bright flood light and then expect good throw!

Sorry but it seems to me that this is similar to:
I bought a big heavy V8 car - how can I get it to return me good economy at least close to the latest hybrid! Or any other analogy people want to come up with.
You bought a bright torch that can set paper on fire and light up a room like crazy - you didn't buy a super thrower. You also have no way to get hours of run time, that is just how this torch has been designed.

Most of us end up owning several torches so that what one doesn't do well another can handle with ease.


----------



## Patriot (Nov 18, 2009)

You're stuck with what you've got. It was never really designed to be a throw light but they do produce quite a wall of light. Yes, they're way overpriced but that's been a well known fact since they day they were announced.


----------



## wiccaman (Jan 19, 2010)

hi guys, me again. just wanted to let everyone know that the wicked lasers torch can be focused to a bit of a narrower beam by turning the head counterclockwise about 1 full turn. yea it will be a tad loose but by no means loose loose. and it does make a pretty good difference in the flood to spot. mine easily has 4100 lumens. thanks doods!


----------



## Chrontius (Jan 20, 2010)

Illum said:


> hehe... wicked lasers "torch" is fix focus too....an ROP can out-throw it, let alone the authenticate Mac's Torch:nana:



Seconded. I took the wind out of someone's sails once with a homebrew ROP and a MOP reflector. Oh, if I had only bought the smooth one... 

The torch seemed to focus about 8-12" in front of the bezel, for better burning-crap action, I think. I actually got a wisp of smoke out of paper with the ROP, though -- thanks, Fivemega!


----------

